# Lankabel ins Dritte Stockwerk



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Da ich momentan von dlan auf lan umsteigen möchte suche ich ein paar Vorschläge wie ich das machen soll. Wir haben ein Reihenhaus mit 3 Stockwerken und Keller. In der ersten Etage ist das Wohnzimmer in dem der Router steht. 
Direkt daneben ist die Telefonbuchse (? weiß nicht wie das Ding heißt da ist aber der splitter angeschlossen der zum router geht und zum Telefon.) 
Da irgendwie wegen unseren Steckdosen die Devolo dlan adapter nicht richtig funktioniern muss ich irgendwie Internet in die 3. Etage bringen. 
Nun bitte ich um Vorschläge wie ich das machen kann. Welche Kabel soll ich verwenden usw.
PS mein Zimmer, welches bei den Vormietern ein Büro war hat irgendetwas was schätze ich mal mit dem Internet zutun hat. Foto im Anhang. Vlt hilft mir das ja?  müsste evtl etwas erneuert werden sieht uralt aus 
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2013)

Also dieses Ding das du da fotografiert hast ist eine sogenannte "Telefondose". In früheren Zeiten hatte man da ein Telefon angeschlossen und konnte dann telefonieren...
Das "1." sagt nur, dass es sich um den Hauptanschluss handelt.
Dir dürfte das aber rein garnichts bringen. Du könntest daran zwar den Router anschließen, dann hätten aber die Leute unten kein Internet mehr 

Zuerst solltest du dir überlegen, wolang du das Kabel verlegen kannst. Unterm Teppich, mit einem Kabelschacht in der Ecke zwischen Wand/Decke bzw Wand/Boden und hinter Möbeln sind wohl die gebräuchlichsten Wege.. Wenn du Vormieter sagst seid ihr wohl auch Mieter, Löcher bohren fällt damit wohl Weg. Beachte dabei, dass du die Kabel nicht zu stark knicken solltest. 
Als nächstes kannst du dann Ausmessen, wie lang das Kabel sein muss.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Ok also hab ich ne 2. Telefondose in meinem Zimmer. Ich weiß nicht ist vlt blöd aber dann ist da doch ein "Kanal" von der Unteren Telefondose zu der nach oben oder?
Also wenn ich die Rausmache dann kann ich das Kabel da durch legen? Nur ne idee 
Oder kann man sofern das Ding noch intakt ist einen 2. Router da Anschließen + 2. Splitter? Vielen dank für deine Antwort schonmal.


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2013)

Prinzipiell wäre es zwar möglich, ein LAN-Kabel durch den Schacht des Telefonkabels zu legen, die Frage ist nur, insbesondere bei älteren Anschlüssen, ob in dem Schacht genug Platz für ein Lan-Kabel ist, und ob du das Kabel dort irgendwie hineinbekommst. Wenn du Pech hast geht der Schacht um 12 Ecken, und dann kriegst du da nie und nimmer ein Kabel durch, egal wie groß der Schacht ist.

Einen zweten Router kannst du aber nicht anschließen.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Ok danke 
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit ein lankabel durch türen zu bekommen ohne zu bohren?


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Mai 2013)

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass dein DLAN nicht funktioniert, weil du keinen Phasenkoppler hast? 

Sowas würde dir schon helfen: Kemo Phasenkoppler Netzwerkkopple für Powerline Prod.: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Laudian (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mein Kabel unter dem Teppich durchverlegt.
Ob das bei dir passt hängt natürlich davon ab, wieviel Platz zwischen Boden und Tür ist.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Ok danke für den Tipp mit dem Phasenkoppler. Kannst du mir noch erklären was der genau macht und wie das alles funktioniert? Hab gehört ein elektriker muss das einbauen. Wie viel kostet das ca. und kann es irgendwas schaden? 
Und hilft das Ding auch bei meinen "symptomen": 
1. extrem langsame verbindung. Das heißt wenn ich zb. den pc an den Router anschließe direkt mit dem lankabel ist immer nach dem hochfahren in ein paar sekunden netz da. Mit dlan warte ich da schon manchmal 3min+
2. Manchmal wenn ich Internet habe mit dlan hat meine schwester im andern raum keins (auch dlan) wenn ich meinen Adapter rausziehe dann funktioniert es bei ihr. Manchmal auch andersrum.
3. Oft sehr niedrige Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten. Obwohl ich nicht weiß ob das an den dlan Teilen liegt, weil ich DSL 6000 RAM von der Telekom habe. die haben mir erklärt, dass es manchmal wenn viele leute im Inet sind es zu geschwindigkeitsproblemen kommen kann. Ich bin auch relativ weit vom nächsten Netzknoten entfernt meinten die. Habe das gefühl, dass abends immer paar leute hier schön nen Download laufen lassen. Abends/Nachts kaum nutzbar nichtmal online games.


----------



## wollekassel (9. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink die negativen Bewertungen beim Kemo Phasenentkoppler klingen schlüssig und nachvollziehbar. Ich würde den nicht kaufen!


----------



## Cypherpolity (9. Mai 2013)

hast du mal was von PowerLine gehört?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich schon. Aber wenn devolo nicht geht warum sollte das gehen? 
Ausserdem ich hab grade speedtest gemacht. Guten ping (45 so wie immer) upload so wie immer aber download abgrundtief schlecht. Zusammen mit den oben genannten punkten worauf kann das schließen lassen?


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Inwiefern abgrundtief schlecht?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

O,30-0,60 mb (weiß die einheit nicht genau sorry die von speedtest.net


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Vorausgesetzt das sind MBit, dann ist das gar nicht so schlecht für ne 6K Leitung


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. Mai 2013)

Nein normalerweise hab ich immer um die 5,60 nicht 0,60


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Mai 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Oberst Klink die negativen Bewertungen beim Kemo Phasenentkoppler klingen schlüssig und nachvollziehbar. Ich würde den nicht kaufen!


 
War auch nur als Beispiel gedacht. 

Das Teil ist dazu da, die drei Phasen im Drehstromnetz zu koppeln. Für ein Powerlinenetzwerk brauchst du ja ein zusammenhängendes Netz. Wenn Adapter 1 an Phase 1 hängt und Adapter 2 an Phase 2, dann funktioniert das Netzwerk nicht, weil es zwischen den Phasen ja keine Verbindung gibt. Mit dem Phasenkoppler verbindest du die Phasen also miteinander. 

Hast du dein DLAN denn auch konfiguriert? Mit dem dlankonfigurationsassistenten?


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Nein normalerweise hab ich immer um die 5,60 nicht 0,60



Sry hab ich verwechselt mit MByte  
Ok das ist dann allerdings zu wenig


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2013)

Und warum nicht einfach bohren? Nen langen Bohrer um durch die Decke zu kommen gibts im Baumarkt für ~10€. Am besten schön nah an der Wand in der Ecke den Teppich hochklappen, GRADE durchbohren und eine Etage weiter unten dann das Kabel in nem aufputz Kanal verlegen.

Nen Cat6 LAN Kabel ist allemal besser, als dieser ganze Behelf wie WLAN, DLAN oder sonstiger Unfug.


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch einen Vorschlag aus der Pfusch-Aber-Könnte-Funktionieren Kategorie:

Du hast ja offensichtlich eine Telefonleitung hier verlegt. Meistens sind dies Cat3-Kabel (Twisted-Pair-Kabel)
Telefonbuchse auf beiden Enden Weg und Netzwerkstecker drauf. Ein Adernpaar auf Pin 4&5 das andere auf 3&6. Dann die Netzwerkverbindung auf 10Mbit stellen (Fullduplex müsste gehen, da beide Paare aufliegen) sollte nur ein Adernpaar vorhanden sein, dann das ganze auf 4&5 und Halfduplex.

Falls noch ein Antennenkabel Verlegt ist kann man mit eintsprechenden Geräten auch über diese Verbindung ein netzwerk auflegen (welches parallell zu Fernsehen funktioniert)


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

Vergiss D-LAN.

Wenn du ein Telefonkabel hast ist das zumindest besser als D-LAN, 100MBit/s Ethernet sollten darüber möglich sein, du musst nur wie schon beschrieben entsprechende Stecker montieren.

Ansonsten versuch das LAN Kabel am besten einfach in den vorhandenen Leerrohren zu verlegen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2013)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Telefonbuchse auf beiden Enden Weg und Netzwerkstecker drauf. Ein Adernpaar auf Pin 4&5 das andere auf 3&6. Dann die Netzwerkverbindung auf 10Mbit stellen (Fullduplex müsste gehen, da beide Paare aufliegen) sollte nur ein Adernpaar vorhanden sein, dann das ganze auf 4&5 und Halfduplex.


 Wären 1, 2, 3 & 6. Ist aber eh aufgedruckt. Außerdem reicht das ganze dann für 100er. Erst ab Gigabit sind vier Adernpare nötig.

Edit: Ach so rum hast du gedacht - gut, ich bin andersrum rangegangen .


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Mai 2013)

Nein, nein ich hab mich geirrt. 3&6 für Halfduplex zusätzlich 1&2 für full, diehe: http://www.digicomm.de/uploads/pics/Schnittstelle_Ethernet_PIN_Belegung.jpg

Keine Ahnung, wie du gedacht hast, dass ich gedacht habe.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (12. Mai 2013)

Grad funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Internet bricht immer ab. Unten am router blinkt die dsl led. 
Auch wlan funktioniert nicht/ nur manchmal
Irgendwas was ich machen kann befor der techniker kommt? Router ist ja relativ neu. Splitter auch. Werkseinstellungen hab ich schon


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. Mai 2013)

UPDATE:

Telekom Mann war vorhin hier. Er hat irgendwas am Verteilerkasten gemacht und im Keller kabel umgesteckt. Jetzt nach vertragsverbesserung hab ich 14k.
Das kommt auch beim iphone mit wlan an nur oben mit dlan 2k.
Ich werde jetzt ein lankabel durch das ganze Haus legen. Andere möglichkeiten krieg ich glaub ich nicht hin:/
Ich brauche dafür also ein langes cat7 lankabel (bis 100m egal wie lang ohne störung hab ich gelesen?)
Und irgendwas womit ich ein kabel an der wand befestigen kann. Was schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2013)

Cat 6 reicht für Gigabit LAN voll aus. Cat 7 frisst nur Geld.

Ich würde ausmessen, wieviel du wirklich brauchst und danach kaufen. Denn es ist ziemlich schwachsinnig Lankabel im Wert von 40€ oder so irgendwo aufgerollt liegen zu haben.

Wenn du das Kabel wirklich außerhalb der Wand befestigen willst, dann würde ich Aufputzkabelkanäle ausm Baumarkt nehmen. Die gibts meist für 1-3€/Meter.


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2013)

> Cat 6 Cat 5 reicht für Gigabit LAN voll aus. Cat 7 frisst nur Geld.


 
Bis 50m geht 1000BASE-T laut Standard mit einem _ungeschirmten_ Cat 5 Kabel (wobei bei starken äußeren Störungen eine Schirmung auch bei kürzeren Kabeln sinnvoll sein kann), bis 100m mit einem geschirmten; Cat 6 und Cat 7 sind nur für 10Gbit/s sinnvoll.



Zum Verlegen des Kabels gibt es verschiedene Strategien, die unter anderem von der Einrichtung abhängen; so kann man Kabel etwa sehr elegant hinter Heizkörpern, Kästen, unter Teppichen oder Sesselleisten, unter Fensterbrettern, Vorhängen und Vorhangstangen verstecken, besonders elegant ist natürlich das Verwenden vorhandener Leerrohre. Eine oft vernachlässigte Möglichkeit ist auch das Verlegen der Kabel an der Fassade, etwa im Fallrohr der Regenrinne.

Zur Befestigung kannst du gegebenenfalls etwa Klebeband, Kabelbinder, Kabelkanäle, Schraubhaken, Hakennägel, U-Hakerl und ähnliches oder natürlich Kabelkanäle verwenden.

Man muss da eben etwas kreativ sein; da ich nicht genau weiß welche (optischen) Ansprüche und Einrichtung du hast kann ich dir natürlich nicht im Detail helfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bis 50m geht 1000BASE-T laut Standard mit einem _ungeschirmten_ Cat 5 Kabel (wobei bei starken äußeren Störungen eine Schirmung auch bei kürzeren Kabeln sinnvoll sein kann), bis 100m mit einem geschirmten; Cat 6 und Cat 7 sind nur für 10Gbit/s sinnvoll.


 Also das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich wohne quasi 25m von einer Bahnlinie(4 Gleise) weg und hier ist nix mit Cat 5 und Gigabit LAN. Die Fehlerraten sind so hoch, dass keine vertretbaren Datenraten möglich sind. Leute die in der Nähe von Hochspannungsleitungen oder Sendemasten leben, werden das sicherlich auch kennen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn es massive äußere Störungen gibt ist egal ob man Cat5 oder Cat6 verwendet, wichtig ist das das Kabel geschirmt ist.

Das Hochspannungsleitungen oder Eisenbahnoberleitungen Störungen verursachen ist im Allgemeinen eher unwahrscheinlich da diese Störungen ja extrem niederfrequent sind und ausgefiltert werden sollten; das hängt aber freilich von den Endgeräten ab.


----------

